
Letter to a Young Haskell Enthusiast - eatonphil
http://comonad.com/reader/2014/letter-to-a-young-haskell-enthusiast
======
codygman
> ou tell them that types are for fallible people, like we all are. They help
> us reason and catch our mistakes, because while software has grown more
> complex, we’re still stuck with the same old brains. If they tell you they
> don’t need types to catch errors, tell them that they must be much smarter
> than you, because you sure do. But even more, tell them that all the
> brainpower they use to not need types could turn into even greater, bigger,
> and more creative ideas if they let the compiler help them.

So true, type driven development allows me to solve problems and feel out a
design space and leads me to an answer.

> This is not a language for clever people, although there are clever things
> that can be done in this language.

Totally agree.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8118696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8118696)

~~~
eatonphil
I figured it must be on here somewhere. Just seemed like something worth
resurfacing. How do you choose when to delete a resubmission like this?

~~~
dang
Reposts are considered dupes if the story has had significant attention in the
last year or so.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

